# Ipod and windows 8



## arunashamal (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi. 
Since I put win8 I cannot sync my ipod with itunes. Windows gives the sound when a device is connected, but it doesn't start to sync, and the ipod doesn't show sync screen. 
When I restart windows with ipod connected I pod showed connected screen but in windows 8 desktop it doesn't show connect.

Did any of you experiance this problem?
How to reslove this?
Thank you
Don


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have any portable devices but this video might help:

How to sync an Ipod Touch in Windows 8 - YouTube


----------



## arunashamal (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi I tried that video but that doesn't work for my ipod, I have an ipod classic 6th gen. Unlike in the video, when I connect the ipod it doesn't start to charge either. I only hear the sound that comes when you connect a device. and they won't show that anywhere either "file explorer etc..."


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Your talking about an Os that is less than 24 hours old to the world and has had millions of downloads. When do you think Apple has had the time to update their iTunes Software or Drivers for their iPods to be compatible with Windows 8?

You really dont think that the biggest competitor to Microsoft would have this stuff ready for release day do you? Of course not. the longer they hold out the more they can say "Should have gotten a Mac".

When Apple releases proper drivers for your iPod to be recognized, that is when your stuff will sync properly.


----------

